# DOH!



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2007)

I went to change the cards on my uncles camera and move it...

I liked to have died when I pulled into the field and saw this...   



Cuddeback was fine and has been moved!


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 11, 2007)

*Maybe someone*

Maybe someone was making this   

Glad your camera is fine...


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2007)

And what the camera saw..


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 11, 2007)

*Yep*

Little kernals popping up everywhere...Just as I thought...........


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> Little kernals popping up everywhere...Just as I thought...........


Gonna be some fine eatin' when it's done!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2007)

You`re lucky it weren`t burnt to slag!!


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Feb 11, 2007)

We were at the deer land saturday building feeders and the timber company burnt a clearcut to plant pines and the only thing of a camera that was left was wires from a cord it was tied on with.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like the fire started at the  camera...... What kinda flash you got hooked to that thang Delton????    Glad the cuddeback is ok.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 11, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Looks like the fire started at the  camera...... What kinda flash you got hooked to that thang Delton????    Glad the cuddeback is ok.


I think you are right.  No good reason for that pinestraw to not have burned up to the tree.. I think my uncle started the fire there and stomped it out as it went the other way.

It did ruin about 14" of the security cable though. 

Oh, and the flash.. I can't tell ya right now, it's a secret extended bright flash that's in it's early stage of developement. 

Today was trial and error... Back to the drawin' board.


----------



## ramsey (Feb 11, 2007)

Just in time for turkey season.


----------



## Greg Tench (Feb 11, 2007)

Delton said:


> Oh, and the flash.. I can't tell ya right now, it's a secret extended bright flash that's in it's early stage of developement.
> 
> Today was trial and error... Back to the drawin' board.



And I thought that was lightning flashin on the southern horizon the other night !!!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 12, 2007)

Whee.... that was close dude.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 12, 2007)

I talked to my uncle today.  He didn't start the fire at the tree.. So only God knows why that camera didn't go up in flames.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 13, 2007)

do you remember when I found one of mine in a crumpled ball of plastic at the base of the tree?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 13, 2007)

your one lucky guy.


----------



## rip18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Almost a ruh roh!!!


----------



## bigswamp (Feb 13, 2007)

that could have hurt...whew!


----------



## Gadget (Feb 13, 2007)

got lucky on that one!


----------



## Jasper (Feb 13, 2007)

You oughta send that pic to the folks at Cuddeback. They may make an ad out of it!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 13, 2007)

Jim Thompson said:


> do you remember when I found one of mine in a crumpled ball of plastic at the base of the tree?


Seems like I do! 

Jasper, I hadn't thought of that... good idea!


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Feb 17, 2007)

is someone mad at you


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 17, 2007)

tbrock said:


> is someone mad at you


Not that I know of.... Well, there may be one or two.  But none around here.


----------



## bustindeer (Feb 17, 2007)

Let you all in on a little secret. Thats my bro's new way of hunting. Deer sets off the flash "flame thrower" that way the deer are already cooked when he arrives at the stand.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 17, 2007)

bustindeer said:


> Let you all in on a little secret. Thats my bro's new way of hunting. Deer sets off the flash "flame thrower" that way the deer are already cooked when he arrives at the stand.


Dang, lil' bro.. You weren't supposed to say anything until I got it patented!!!!


----------

